# Denver stuns Clippers; Posey gets game winning shot!



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/games/20021122/LACDEN/recap.html

That is a recap of the game. Nice game by Juwan Howard getting the team high with 18 points! Not only that but James Posey gets the game winning shot. It's still sad to see they couldn't get over 80 for the sixth straight game. Only 72 points last night...win snaps 5 game losing streak.

Thoughts?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Good win!

Their offense isn't that great, but look at the defense they are playing!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...true. The teams they are playing are not scoring that much either, and you'd think a team like the Clippers would have at least 85 ppg. The Nuggets held them down for sure! The thing is, like you said JG, we have no offense yet. James Posey and Harvey who is pictured are both good defensive players. We need a guy like Lebron James or Carmelo Anthony in the draft, and maybe we have a possible shot at Lamar Odom or one of the Clipper Free Agents in Free Agency.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Alvin Gentry said they were going to win 8 of 9 games. Isn't that funny?

Don't blame Sterling. he knows how good the players are.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

our O is one of the worst ever, but our D is just un-friggin-real! its AWESOME!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Gently said they were going to win 8 of 9 games. Isn't that funny?
> 
> Don't blame Sterling. he knows how good the players are.


Gentry Gentry Gentry


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Jmac, If Clippers win more than 50 games each for the next two seasons, I will not post anything on Clippers board.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Jmac, If Clippers win more than 50 games each for the next two seasons, I will not post anything on Clippers board.


Well, I doubt they get 50 this year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> our O is one of the worst ever, but our D is just un-friggin-real! its AWESOME!


true. we dont have the offense right now but the defense ranks up there with the best in the league.


----------

